# Gender Icons



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 21, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea, separates supports and lifts. i mean separates the boys from the men, i mean separates the men from the women.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 22, 2007)

ok but what about the hermie's?


----------



## LosAngelesGraff (Jul 22, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> ok but what about the hermie's?


just put a rainbow colored 8


----------

